# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  συνδεση μετρητη kwh ραγας

## pourpou

θελω να τοποθετησω στον ηλεκτρικο πινακα εναν μετρητη ρευματος ραγας.
θα μπορουσε καποιος που εχει τοποθετησει να μου πει που ακριβως τον συνδεω?
δηλαδη τον βαζουμε μετα τον γενικο διακοπτη για παραδειγμα;
πρεπει να προσεξω κατι συγκεκριμενο;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εξαρτάται τι πήρες.

----------


## pourpou

δεν εχω παρει ακομη κατι,μονοφασικο ειναι παντως

----------


## lefteris251

Πάρε πρώτα και λογικά θα σου εξηγήσουν εκεί. Άλλα νομίζω μπαίνει L N βγαίνει L N

----------


## vasilimertzani

να υποθεσω οτι ο μιλας για σπιτι.
ταση λειτουργιας :220v
Ενταση λειτουργιας: ??????????
Αν εχεις 40Α ρελε τοτε υπαρχει απευθειας συνδεσης μετρητης στενος(1din)
Αν εχεις 63Α δεν(νομιζω) να υπαρχει σε στενο κατι,Θελεις μετασχηματιστη εντασεως για την συνδεση.

Βαριεσαι να γραψεις δυο αραδες να μας πληροφορησεις.

----------


## pourpou

> να υποθεσω οτι ο μιλας για σπιτι.
> ταση λειτουργιας :220v
> Ενταση λειτουργιας: ??????????
> Αν εχεις 40Α ρελε τοτε υπαρχει απευθειας συνδεσης μετρητης στενος(1din)
> Αν εχεις 63Α δεν(νομιζω) να υπαρχει σε στενο κατι,Θελεις μετασχηματιστη εντασεως για την συνδεση.
> 
> *Βαριεσαι να γραψεις δυο αραδες να μας πληροφορησεις*.


δε βαριεμαι καθολου απλα δε γνωριζω τι ακριβως να ρωτησω και πιστευω μεσα απ την κουβεντα να βγαλω μια ακρη,γραφω απο πανω οτι ειναι μονοφασικο αρα ναι 220v και ειναι σπιτι με 35A ασφαλεια.

----------


## chipakos-original

> θελω να τοποθετησω στον ηλεκτρικο πινακα εναν μετρητη ρευματος ραγας.
> θα μπορουσε καποιος που εχει τοποθετησει να μου πει που ακριβως τον συνδεω?
> δηλαδη τον βαζουμε μετα τον γενικο διακοπτη για παραδειγμα;
> πρεπει να προσεξω κατι συγκεκριμενο;


Επίσης πρέπει να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να τοποθετήσεις, χρειάζεσαι μετρητή ρεύματος δηλαδή Αμπερόμετρο ή μετρητή κατανάλωσης δηλαδή Βατόμετρο...??Τι θέλεις να βλέπεις στον μετρητή σου??Στην φωτογραφία που σου ανέβασα είναι ένας πίνακας που έχει ξεχωριστό βολτόμετρο και δίπλα του ένα πολυόργανο που δείχνει και τάση και ένταση και συνημίτονο και ισχύ και μερικές ακόμη ενδείξεις, όπως π.χ KWh.Σύμφωνα με το θέμα του τίτλου σου μάλλον το πολυόργανο ζητάς.Εκτός αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μόνο για KWh.

----------


## pourpou

οπως γραφω και στον τιτλο θελω να μετραω κιλοβατωρες.

----------


## chipakos-original

> οπως γραφω και στον τιτλο θελω να μετραω κιλοβατωρες.


Αγοράζεις λοιπόν μόνο κιλοβατώμετρο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν έχεις 35Α ασφάλεια μπορείς να βάλεις και 40Α μετρητή.θα πρότεινα κάποιον αξιόπιστο ,γνωστής εταιριας.

----------

